# Trivia 3/20



## luckytrim (Mar 20, 2018)

trivia 3/20
DID YOU KNOW...
Before she wrote The Hunger Games, Suzanne Collins was a  writer for
"Clarissa Explains it All".

1. What is the name of the force that slows and stops a ball  rolling on the
ground?
(Hint; It's not gravity...)
2. How many colors are there in a rainbow ?
3. What do we call a scientist who studies insects  ?
4. Where in the world does the International Date Line sit  ?
  a. - In the Indian Ocean
  b. - In the Atlantic Ocean
  c. - In the Pacific Ocean
  d. - None of the Above
5. What does NAFTA stand for?
6. Where in the body would you find the  conjunctiva?
7. Of the six U.S. Space Shuttles which two were  lost?
8. Most of us know about Custer's Last Stand, but how many  remember the name of the Native American tribes that was victorious that  day? 

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Pluto is no longer considered a planet.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Friction
2. Seven
3. Entomologist
4. - c
5.  North American Free Trade Agreement
6. the Eye
7.  Columbia and Challenger
8. Lakota Sioux, Northern Cheyenne and Arapaho


CRAP !!
The International Astronomical Union (IAU) - the scientific  body that
decides the scientific definition of a "planet" and stuff like  that -
originally classified Pluto as the ninth planet that orbits  the sun.
In 2005, Eris, another really big space rock that orbits the  sun, was
discovered. It's 27% larger than Pluto, so it sent the IAU  back to the
drawing board to decide what a planet actually  is.
The IAU ended up with criteria that neither Pluto nor Eris  met, so neither
could be one of the major planets that go around the  sun.
Instead, the two are considered dwarf planets. So yes, Pluto  is a planet,
it's just a dwarf planet.


----------

